# Virer Bing !



## seserge (1 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai installé hier Amule (je sais, c'est pas bien) sur mon MacBookPro, et quelque chose s'est installé en même temps à "l'insu de mon plein gré", car dès que je lance une recherche Google, sur Safari ou Firefox, une redirection automatique fait que ça m'amène sur une page de recherche "Bing".
J'ai bien entendu vérifié que le moteur par défaut de Safari était bien Google, ce qui est bien le cas.
search.installmac.com s'affiche dans le champs de recherche à tous les coups.
Que puis-je faire pour me débarrasser de cette merde!!
Merci d'avance.

Pardon pardon résolu : j'ai trouvé un outil de désinstallation de cette vérole ici : http://malwaretips.com/blogs/search-installmac-removal/


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2013)

la prochaine fois faire vraiment ce à quoi tu t'es engagé à inscription

chercher les sujets existants AVANT de créer un sujet
exemple
http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/macinstall-tant-moteur-de-recherche-1231793.html


----------



## seserge (1 Décembre 2013)

Merci de ton conseil plus que précieux... mais figure toi que j'avais cherché et certainement mal, puisque je n'avais pas trouvé. En fait je n'avais pas remarqué ce qui s'affichait comme "redirection", ce que j'ai remarqué par la suite mais.....trop tard...hélas mille fois trop tard...
Pardonne moi mon erreur mea culpa maxima culpa si je t'ai dérangé.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Décembre 2013)

seserge a dit:


> Pardonne moi mon erreur mea culpa maxima culpa si je t'ai dérangé.


Tu ne seras pardonné que lorsque tu auras marqué ce fil comme _Résolu_, en passant par le menu _Outils de la discussion_, ci dessus


----------

